# Rider App Help Screen as of 05/09/2016 Re Tipping



## ResIpsaUber (Dec 27, 2015)

This has probably been posted here again and again. But I did not see it anywhere obvious. So here goes. See attached from my Rider help screen.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

****ing Uber.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Nor are they expected... this pisses me off more than "theres no need to tip "


----------



## ResIpsaUber (Dec 27, 2015)

I agree. The "nor are they expected" implies a false imputation for all drivers. Uber really should bow out of this debate and do its best not to stand in the way of ordinary tipping. Uber needlessly creates discord in its driver base for no apparent reason.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ResIpsaUber said:


> I agree. The "nor are they expected" implies a false imputation for all drivers. Uber really should bow out of this debate and do its best not to stand in the way of ordinary tipping. Uber needlessly creates discord in its driver base for no apparent reason.


I feel it's just a step below saying the tip was included. I did not ever tell Uber my expectations, nor give them permission to speak for me on my expectations.

I have to admit, Uber is one ballsy company. Steel ones!


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

"The uber app cannot include a tip when billing you for a trip fare"
"Cannot"?

Oh, well if it's impossible, I understand.
Makes perfect sense.


----------



## ResIpsaUber (Dec 27, 2015)

Backdash said:


> "The uber app cannot include a tip when billing you for a trip fare"
> Cannot? Oh, well if it's impossible, I understand.
> Makes perfect sense.


Well, it has something to do with quantum mechanics and the inability to take back time. Cue, Cher.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

"nor are they expected",
How dare uber speaks on my behalf.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Backdash said:


> "The uber app cannot include a tip when billing you for a trip fare"
> "Cannot"?
> 
> Oh, well if it's impossible, I understand.
> Makes perfect sense.


My daddy used to say don't tell me you can't; tell me you won't.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

How daft of Uber! Why not have some integrity and concern for your drivers and make minimal mention of tipping either way? But for F%*#'s sake, why discourage or make it difficult to add a buck to an already cheap fair? Heaven forbid a pax pays $7 instead of $6 on a fare that would otherwise be $14 minimum via taxi. This makes no sense to me.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Beyond screwed... huge sigh


----------

